# for those of you that tye your own mini foo's



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i've tyed a few but have had to use alittle bit bigger jigs than i like..where do you get those mini foo sized jigs? i believe they are 1/32

thanks!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the jig you are looking for? I have a bunch of surplus I bought from a manufacturing company last year. I may have something you could use. I also have a combination mold to make 1/32 ballhead jigs with barb.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

eyesman_01 said:


> Do you have a pic of the jig you are looking for? I have a bunch of surplus I bought from a manufacturing company last year. I may have something you could use. I also have a combination mold to make 1/32 ballhead jigs with barb.












heres a a pic of amini foo i found they are ballheads with no barb i think the barb might get in the way of tyin the hair on.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark (bassmasterjbh) has the mini-foos much cheaper than the stores if you want to buy them.

I saw the plain mini jigs yesterday at Kames in North Canton. Look in the fly fishing area of the stores for those teenie jigs.

http://www.fishusa.com/tackleshop/c...16-oz&i=86E6483DE4BC4620803D2BD1750014B9&fx=1


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jake,

Get your jigs from www.palures.com. It's free shipping over $10. I get all of my jigheads from there and they work out great. For the best marabou, get that from Cabelas. If you've bought it from Gander or the local bait shops, you'll be amazed with the difference.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys!


----------

